# Sinkers Bank and pyramid.



## catman32 (Apr 20, 2005)

1-3 ouches mixed pyramid and bank sinkers over 100 sinkers. See picture. $25


----------



## digiRAMbo (Dec 16, 2015)

catman32 said:


> 1-3 ouches mixed pyramid and bank sinkers over 100 sinkers. See picture. $25
> 
> 
> View attachment 17738


Are these still available? If so, where can you meet?


----------

